# intracoronary injection/nitro



## pscanish (Jan 7, 2010)

Could someone help me out with a coding question on intrcoronary injection of nitroglycerin during cath procedure.  Should i be able to bill 96373 intra-artrial injection with 59 modifier??? Please help!!!


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

Unfortunately, the performing physician cannot bill for the injection of Nitroglycerin during a cath procedure or stent placement; it is included with both of these procedures. The hospital will bill for the nitroglycerin.

Hope this has helped,

Dolores


----------



## pscanish (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back.  Thought it would be too good to be true.  Needed to check again though.  Have a good day


----------



## aapc4850 (Mar 22, 2018)

deeva456 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately, the performing physician cannot bill for the injection of Nitroglycerin during a cath procedure or stent placement; it is included with both of these procedures. The hospital will bill for the nitroglycerin.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much. it is so useful to me.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 26, 2018)

pscanish said:


> Could someone help me out with a coding question on intrcoronary injection of nitroglycerin during cath procedure.  Should i be able to bill 96373 intra-artrial injection with 59 modifier??? Please help!!!



NO, it's bundled into the procedure.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

